# Are you doing anything for Halloween this year?



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

For the first time in several years, I am!

I'm planning on going to a concert the night before Halloween, and it's a "Haunted Music Library" theme. So basically, the musicians will be playing scary-type music in our Music Library at our performing arts center, likely with the lights off and all that. They've done it in the past, I'm glad I don't have a conflict this time.

But then, there's part II! On Halloween night, the 2nd school orchestra I'm a part of, made up of non-music majors as well as young music majors, we're going to perform in a fund-raiser concert that night at a DC music center called Strathmore, accompanying a funk artist of DC. We will play some Tchaikovsky after his program, the finale of the 2nd symphony which we've been working on for a concert at our school (that's on Oct. 29). We're encouraged to wear costumes, I think I will wear all-white and be a ghost. Then, after-party!

Are you up to anything special?


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I just carved a pumpkin with some friends.... 

I'll be going around for the candy this year. Just for the sake of getting candy.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Just handing out candy to the trick-or-treaters. 

I would prefer not to, but I'd hate for all the neighbors to think I was a jerk.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'll be Miley or Justin for one night.

View attachment 27231


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My church is having a cookout, but I always stay home for Halloween. I don't like leaving my house as a target for pranksters.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> For the first time in several years, I am!
> 
> I'm planning on going to a concert the night before Halloween, and it's a "Haunted Music Library" theme.
> 
> But then, there's part II! On Halloween night, the 2nd school orchestra I'm a part of, made up of non-music majors as well as young music majors, we're going to perform in a fund-raiser concert that night at a DC music center called Strathmore,


That sounds like so much fun. I miss being a young college music student; I was always finding myself involved in something interesting.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Halloween isn't a big thing in South Africa. Pity - it's the one bit of American pop culture that I rather like.

The school where I work planned something for Halloween, but last time I checked some parents were up in arms about it because Halloween is "satanic," so it remains to be seen if anything will come of the plans.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I usually make my house look really creepy by turning all the lights off -- but nobody ever comes to the door.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Weston said:


> I usually make my house look really creepy by turning all the lights off -- but nobody ever comes to the door.


Hmmmm...I wonder why that is?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

brianvds said:


> Halloween isn't a big thing in South Africa. Pity - it's the one bit of American pop culture that I rather like.
> 
> The school where I work planned something for Halloween, but last time I checked some parents were up in arms about it because Halloween is "satanic," so it remains to be seen if anything will come of the plans.


Heaven help us all ,how pitiful !!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not celebrating American holidays. Especially this one, getting popular all around the world, annoys me as shallow and silly alternative for reflective European festives related to the dead which are taking place at the same time of the year.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dziady


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm planning on going to a concert the night before Halloween, and it's a "Haunted Music Library" theme. So basically, the musicians will be playing scary-type music in our Music Library at our performing arts center, likely with the lights off and all that.


I would be interested to know what is played.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Kivimees said:


> I would be interested to know what is played.


I will have to follow up this thread next week then! 

I have a feeling excerpts of Shostakovich's 8th SQ will be featured, after all, it's a chamber-ish concert.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I will have to follow up this thread next week then!


Please do.  (need 20 characters)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Change in plans.

View attachment 27464


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I will be sweeping out the old apartment and leaving the keys behind, then to the new to paint a room. Exciting Halloween :-(

But, every year I threaten my friends that I will put on this appearance:

I will shave, comb my hair with a side part, don a three piece suit, a pair of wing-tip shoes, carry an attache case as an accessory... all in the spirit of _appearing scary_


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Brahms played baseball?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Kivimees said:


> Brahms played baseball?


Yes! And Schoenberg and Gershwin were tennis partners


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I expect to set up a Gatling gun beside the garage.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll be setting up a hose pipe to wash down the windows if/when they get egged.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I plan to go as a republican congressman , and I'm going to take candy away from all the kids .








:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> I'll be setting up a hose pipe to wash down the windows if/when they get egged.


Sadly, I'll be doing pretty much the same.


----------



## Jaredpi (Jul 4, 2013)

Going to be the tenth doctor from Doctor Who.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm going for a walk around my neighbourhood with a chainsaw.

(joking!)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

superhorn said:


> I plan to go as a republican congressman , and I'm going to take candy away from all the kids .
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Wouldn't that be a Bolshevik? At least, they would take candy from the middle class / rich kids...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Kivimees said:


> Please do.  (need 20 characters)


It was a very short concert, only 40 minutes. It began with this guy (who I know well) dressing up as a sort of ghost gentleman figure and directing the audience to the various corners of our music library where musicians were playing. Webern, Bartok, Crumb, no Shostakovich (that was last year's thing), and some other stuff. I really liked the Webern 5 Quartet Movements, really eerie stuff. And it was all really well performed! Top-notch chamber players, all strings. One movement I already knew well because I analyzed it in my atonal theory class this past Spring.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Trick or treating with the family ) I have a pilgrim-y type dress I'll be wearing. I don't know if my husband will dress up. My son is going to be a firefighter, my daughter a tiger. Hoping to meet up with my cousin's family whlie we're out.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll be in hiding for the next 24 hours. After all, I don't want to scare anybody with how I look these days, and that's *without *any mask or costume!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Happy Halloween, guys.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

mstar said:


> Happy Halloween, guys.


You too mstar! Have a good evening!


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Unfortunately, I spent Halloween/Samhain being violently ill. I hate being sick on holidays.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Hope you feel better now. It's amazing how good 'normal boring things' can be after you've been ill.. 
Best wishes.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

We don't celebrate Halloween but we have another holiday where people dress up, in February. Last time I was Gogo Yubari from Kill Bill.


----------

